# USA Made Schwinn Tires



## morton (Jul 3, 2017)

I am rebuilding a Racer with a Bendix kickback and would like to have all USA made parts.  It was originally a 3 speed but the SA hub didn't fit the "home grown" theme.

This bike will be a rider and I expect it to see 500 or more miles per year.

Only problem is finding  USA made  tires.  Schwinn branded tires would be nice but most likely more than I would want to pay if they could be found (were they US made?).  

What I am looking for is something perhaps made by Carlisle to fit the s-5 or s-6 rim  (26 x 1 3/8) with very little to no dry rot/cracking as I do intend to ride this one quite a lot.

Please PM me if you have something to sell.

Thanks.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 3, 2017)

There haven't been any USA made bike tires for many years.  You will pay a lot and they will not be perfect.  If you plan on riding the bike put Kendas on and when you find a set of USA made keep them for when you are no longer riding the bike.  Roger


----------



## rodeo1988 (Jul 3, 2017)

rhenning said:


> There haven't been any USA made bike tires for many years.  You will pay a lot and they will not be perfect.  If you plan on riding the bike put Kendas on and when you find a set or USA made keep them for when you are no longer riding the bike.  Roger



MADE IN USA..NOS


----------



## morton (Jul 4, 2017)

I know it will not be easy, but bike has been sitting in parts for a year already and cost is a major concern, so no real hurry.

Also, the search is a bit easier since I don't need Schwinn branded tires.  

We all know that strange things happen so at this point I'm not willing to give up the search.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 4, 2017)

If you are doing a Racer with the original Schwinn rims you will end up with Schwinn tires are they are not a common size rim.  They can be found but not many made them.  Kendra does.  In metric most  3 speeds used 26x1 3/8 tires the fit 590 rims.  Schwinn bikes with 26x1 3/8 tires used 597 rims.  Not interchangable.  Roger


----------



## irideiam (Jul 4, 2017)

As stated only US tires available for S5/S6 26" are the old Schwinn's made by a couple different manufactures back then..  As a quality alternative does anyone know if there are any European made tires that are 597mm bead, if yes what size do they call them? I am looking for options in brown or creme, like the Schwalbe 700c.   Been looking for a while also and all that are available are Kenda blackwall, whitewall, and gumwall.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 4, 2017)

There are a couple of tires that fit this size. The 597mm bead seat size has appeared a couple of times over the years. We know it mostly from the S5/S6 lightweight 26 inch rims from Schwinn. The Kendas for this size are a 60 or 65 psi tire. It's a utility 3-speed tire. The old Schwinn tires used to have "straight sided" on their sidewalls. I had several of these, but they were pretty dried-up so pitched them. The ISO designation for the Kendas available today are 37-597.

The English also used 597mm, but called it "26 x 1 1/4" or "EA.1". The bead seat was the same, but the tires were a bit smaller and ran at higher pressure usually than the ones for S5/S6. This was also the size of the old British "Club" bikes. Schwalbe did produce a 32-597 tire for awhile in this size, and it was more for the British Club style bike than the Schwinn. I believe Raleigh uses a re-branded Cheng Shin in this size as well. I have not seen the Schwalbe on the market in some time, but I do believe the Raleigh is still available.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Raleig...intage-Bike-Road-Bicycle-32-597-/231725633535

The ISO designation for the Raleighs is 32-597, and the Schwalbes (can't find any available now) was also that, so a little narrower than the Kendas.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 4, 2017)

I have a Schwinn lightweight that I ride and when I got it I wondered why it was so sluggish for being a lightweight.  I compared the original tires (which were in good condition) to a pair of modern Taiwan made tires (probably Kenda) and I noticed there was a pretty big difference in weight.  I swapped out the original tires with the Kendas and was surprised at the difference in the ride.  The bike felt much lighter and easier to pedal.  Remember rolling weight is the worst weight, every little bit counts.   And the modern tires probably contact the road less as well.  If you're going to put some miles on the bike, put the modern tires on it, you'll be thankful for them.


----------



## morton (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks to SirMike1983 for the info about the EA 1. Might be able to find a set of these. I've seen them in the past but forgot about them. Carlisle made tires 597mm designation but for how long I don't know.  

Two  things I've learned from "bike part collecting" and life in general.  First, finding what you want at a price you can afford or are willing to pay is rarely easy or quick.

Second is that there is nothing in this hobby I can't live without.  I would love to own a 1955 Black Phantom like the one I had back in the day (got it from a neighbor for $15.  It was mint....he bought it just before he turned 16 and shortly after got his driver's license) but they're pretty much out of reach for me today.  

So the search goes on and if I am not successful, no problem, I'll go with the Kendas.  But the search is part of the allure and I have met and conversed with a lot of nice folks along the way.

And I do thank those who have posted here, or will respond in the future.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2017)

morton said:


> I know it will not be easy, but bike has been sitting in parts for a year already and cost is a major concern, so no real hurry.
> 
> Also, the search is a bit easier since I don't need Schwinn branded tires.
> 
> We all know that strange things happen so at this point I'm not willing to give up the search.




Look in the new parts and ephemera section of For Sale, the last time I looked there was a pair of blackwall Lightning Darts for around $40 and that wasn't all.

OOPS, think those are balloons, 2.125"


----------



## rhenning (Jul 5, 2017)

In metric 597 tires would have on them a number like 35-597 or 38-597.  First number is width and second is diameter.  Roger


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 5, 2017)

rhenning said:


> In metric 597 tires would have on them a number like 35-597 or 38-597.  First number is width and second is diameter.  Roger




Right - I grew up with the old nominal system (26 x 1 3/8, for example), but once I learned to use the ISO/Metric sizing for tires, it became the first set of numbers I look at. 



morton said:


> Thanks to SirMike1983 for the info about the EA 1. Might be able to find a set of these. I've seen them in the past but forgot about them. Carlisle made tires 597mm designation but for how long I don't know.
> 
> Two  things I've learned from "bike part collecting" and life in general.  First, finding what you want at a price you can afford or are willing to pay is rarely easy or quick.
> 
> ...




The Kendas for the Schwinn sizes are actually pretty good for the money. I have two of the white wall sets and one of the black wall. They are comfortable and ride well. 

I've seen a lot of neat, old lightweight tires over the years (Goodyears with diamond treads and the year inside them; Dunlops with a portrait of Dr. Dunlop embossed on the side wall; war grade tires with no stampings that faded to chocolate brown; Dutch-made Raleighs that ran until the rubber was literally totally gone from the chord; etc.). I hate to say it, but I pitch them if I can't use them. The Goodyears and the Dunlops seemed the best made, but after so many years, they're pretty dry. I wish we made this stuff in the US (or England for the Dunlops) still.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2017)

How about a Schwinn tire made in Japan? Probably made before Schwinn started using China made tires. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Sch...432425?hash=item2f067ebe29:g:zSEAAOSwz71ZWAUx
Seller says gumwall but they look like a whitewall to me.

Quite a few years ago I picked up a 1969 Deluxe Tandem and it had Kenda made tires and they had the Schwinn name on them. The tires were probably made before Schwinn went under water. Bob Snyder has had some 26 x 1 3/8 Schwinn NOS USA blems for sale in the past.


----------



## irideiam (Jul 6, 2017)

I think these are Kenda K23 as well but they  are in a rare white:
https://www.bicycleheaven.org/colle...-racer-breeze-26-x-1-3-8-1-1-4-s-6-white-rare


----------



## morton (Jul 7, 2017)

irideiam said:


> I think these are Kenda K23 as well but they  are in a rare white:
> https://www.bicycleheaven.org/colle...-racer-breeze-26-x-1-3-8-1-1-4-s-6-white-rare




At that price I would be afraid to ride them :eek:


----------



## irideiam (Jul 7, 2017)

Ya, and white seems like it would be high maintenance


----------

